# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  splitska roda-besplatni pregled

## vanjci

na donjem parkiralistu gradevinskog fakulteta, sutra subota 5.4. od 10 do 12 h.

----------


## vanjci

autosjedalica naravno  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zhabica

:Laughing:  procitam i stvori mi se slika u glavi rode  :?  koje pregledava... tko?  :Laughing:  

malo ti dizem topic  :Kiss:

----------


## Loryblue

mene zanima jedna stvar: 
pošto se pregledi sjedalica uvik, ali uvik namiste kad ja nisam u splitu postoji li šansa ikako pregledat moju sidalicu kad nije termin besplatnih pregleda?


btw, ova je poruka i na drugom topicu pa nisam dobila odgovor  :Grin:

----------


## vanjci

naravno, javi se i dogovorimo se nema frke  :Smile:  ti reci akd si tu, pp-aj neku od nas i rjeseno cim uskaldimo termine  :Laughing:

----------


## Loryblue

> naravno, javi se i dogovorimo se nema frke  ti reci akd si tu, pp-aj neku od nas i rjeseno cim uskaldimo termine


oki-doki :D 

uključuje li pregled izvan termina i montiranje ako nije najbolje montirana  :Grin:  
ja se svaki put doslovno zgazim dok je montiram i izađem iz auta ko pribijena i oznojena mačka.

----------


## zrinka

ma naravno da cemo smontirati
necemo pogledati i reci, ah ne valja, dodijte na sljedeci pregled   :Laughing:  

aj draga, vidimo se, ti se javi kad budes tu pa koja bude mogla - doci c e  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

dizem!

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## Loryblue

> ma naravno da cemo smontirati
> necemo pogledati i reci, ah ne valja, dodijte na sljedeci pregled   
> 
> aj draga, vidimo se, ti se javi kad budes tu pa koja bude mogla - doci c e


superička.  :Love:  
nadam se da je danas bio dobar odaziv :D

----------

